# 1st Annual "Friday Night Lights Shootout"



## farm7729 (Oct 12, 2010)

Everyone is invited to Georgia Southern University for the 1st Annual "Friday Night Lights Shootout"

-900 round 
-hosted by GSU Southern Eagles Archery 

see attached document for more information. hope to see yall there!


----------



## poolgy (Oct 13, 2010)

Everyone needs to come out and support the team.  They have worked very hard to bring a team to GSU.  
From kids to Sr.s there will be a place for everyone to enjoy under the lights on the #1 fields at GSU.  If you have ever shot a night tournament then you know it can be a blast.  There are a couple of nice hotels that have offered discounted rates for anyone who wants to spend the night in town after the tournament.  
Help pass around the word so we can make the event a success.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 14, 2010)

Might have to drop in for this one


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 18, 2010)

We have worked out some special rates with a couple of hotels in the area too for all out-of-towners. Rates are listed in the registration packet. We hope to have a good turn out under the lights!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ill be there... maybe a few others from augusta as well


----------



## red1691 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like a fun night of shooting, unlike the heat of the Day in the Sun! Might want to explain some of the equipment differences in Divisions, Adult, Hunter, Barebow and such, some folks in the Area may not know the Division they would be shooting in. Hope Marching season will be over by then!


----------



## poolgy (Oct 21, 2010)

We are leaving things pretty open so that everyone can shoot what they have.  The hunter class will be able to shoot adjustable sights but no scopes, Stabilizers will be no more than 12", and only standard hunting arrows with screw in points only.  

Please help out by getting your registrations in as early as possible so we can make sure we have plenty of targets, etc....

Thanks everyone and spread the word!

Carl


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 22, 2010)

I should be there Carl. 

This is Chase from Bass Pro btw. 

I'm gonna try an swap shifts with a guy to make it there. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## poolgy (Oct 22, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> I should be there Carl.
> 
> This is Chase from Bass Pro btw.
> 
> I'm gonna try an swap shifts with a guy to make it there. Sounds like a great time!



Looking forward to it!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 22, 2010)

chase look foreward to seeing you agian..... and carl i might swing by this weekend


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 25, 2010)

So the RAC is not marked on Google Maps for anyone using that or a GPS to get directions. We have gotten the coordinates so all you have to do is put these in and it will give you directions

N 32°24.919'
W 081°47.672'


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wanted to remind everyone. The deadline is fast approaching (Wed. Nov. 3). Hope to see yall there!


----------



## jroberts09 (Oct 31, 2010)

how many people yall have signed up???

ill be there


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 31, 2010)

Speed limit?


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Oct 31, 2010)

Could not open the document you sent for some reason.  Could you post more information for the ones that can not open the previous info.  Thank you.


----------



## red1691 (Nov 1, 2010)

I Think this is close, at least from directions on Shoot info. sheet? Hope this helps!
<br /><small>View Larger Map</small>


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 2, 2010)

Registration and money turned in.....


----------



## KMckie786 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine was put in the mail yesterday!


----------



## farm7729 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey sorry it took so long. No there is no speed limit. As of now we have about a dozen confirmed shooters but we have heard of a lot of them on the way, mail hasnt come in today. If you are having trouble pulling the form up from here you can go to www.archeryattherange.com and they are there too. If that doesnt work give me a call and we will work it out (404)475-8291
Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Can't wait.*

It's about time you guy's had a shoot. Can't wait. 
   This is going to be fun.


----------



## poolgy (Nov 4, 2010)

You can also bring your registrations by The Range and turn them in.  If you can't open or print the registration out then we have copies at the store.  Tonight we will have our regular thursday night shoot (30 arrows @ 20 yds).  I know some are bringing their registrations tonight.


----------



## poolgy (Nov 7, 2010)

We have over 40 registered as of now!

We have room for more but unless I have your registration and money by Monday morning you will not get a shirt.  Feel free to call if you have any questions.


----------



## farm7729 (Nov 8, 2010)

50+ Registered. Late registrations accepted as room is available


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 8, 2010)

sounds awesome guys


----------



## Quailbird (Nov 11, 2010)

Gonna be a great night of shooting!  This is going to be great exposure for the GSU program.


----------



## farm7729 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tonights the night! Hope to see everyone out there!


----------



## KMckie786 (Nov 12, 2010)

Any idea on what (round about) time we will be finished?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 12, 2010)

See y'all in a few hours....


----------



## Quailbird (Nov 14, 2010)

What a great night of shooting!  It was cold but fun.  The GSU team did a great job putting this together.  These guys learned a lot from Carl on what it takes to put an event like this on.  A special thanks to all of the shooters that came for their support of the collegiate program.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Great job*

Wow what a great shoot, yes it was COLD but that don't
  dampen anyone's attitude.  The GSU team did a great 
    job putting it on, you to Carl.  lol   

   They had only room for one more shooter, wow that the 
 way to get a turn out. Hope they have double next time.

    I had a great time, so when is the next one, can't wait.

                                                                      frydaddy40


----------



## KMckie786 (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a blast out there Fri. night!!! I will be back to the next one yall have.


----------

